# Ac/dc



## WayneST250

Hi guys, anyone going to the AC/DC gig in London next year? Got my ticket can't wait.


----------



## Alex_225

I am indeed. Got an e-mail off my mrs (who's not that into them) asking if I wanted to go.

I said yes, she booked tickets and that was that. Can't bloody wait. I was lucky to see them twice on the last tour and even in their later years, they never fail to impress!!


----------



## Versoman

manchester for me:thumb: roll on summer


----------



## R7KY D

Yep we are going to Olympic park , saw them a few years ago at the O2 , one of the best shows I've ever seen , would love to know what Angus takes pre show


----------



## Versoman

R7KY D said:


> Yep we are going to Olympic park , saw them a few years ago at the O2 , one of the best shows I've ever seen , would love to know what Angus takes pre show


:lol:not sure but i will have a pint..... or two of it


----------



## Alex_225

Anyone hear about Brian Johnson? Been told he has to stop performing as he risks going deaf? 

Looks like they're getting a stand in singer for their early gigs this year


----------



## WayneST250

Alex_225 said:


> Anyone hear about Brian Johnson? Been told he has to stop performing as he risks going deaf?
> 
> Looks like they're getting a stand in singer for their early gigs this year


Yes I have heard they have cancelled a few USA dates which are to be rescheduled with the possibility of a quest vocalist, hope he's going to do the UK dates but then health comes first I suppose, ANGUS will be there though.


----------



## Alex_225

Yeah it will be a shame but as you say health first.

Angus is still utterly legendary and I am pleased to say I saw them twice on the last tour so the classic line up (not counting Bon Scott that is). 

Sad to think that these bands that have been around for so long are getting old.


----------



## chris182

Versoman said:


> manchester for me:thumb: roll on summer


Me too.

The latest rumour, Axl Rose as vocalist.


----------



## Alex_225

chris182 said:


> Me too.
> 
> The latest rumour, Axl Rose as vocalist.


I f*cking hope not!


----------



## Shiny

Alex_225 said:


> I f*cking hope not!


^^this!

I much prefer the Bon Scott days of ACDC, but fronting it with quite possibly the singer from one of the worse rock bands ever will be the death of the legendary ACDC.


----------



## Cookies

Axl Rose would be a touch too much.... 

Anyone ever heard of a band called Rhino Bucket? I remember listening to them a few (20 lol) years ago when they were billed as a kind of new AC/Dc.


----------



## nick_mcuk

Axl Rose would have to get his S**t together if he is chosen....none of this coming on stage 3-4 hours late.

Bloke is a complete cheb-end pray to gods of rock he isn't chosen


----------



## Alex_225

Shiny said:


> ^^this!
> 
> I much prefer the Bon Scott days of ACDC, but fronting it with quite possibly the singer from one of the worse rock bands ever will be the death of the legendary ACDC.


Guns N Roses had their day and were good back then. Unfortunately Axel Rose lost all his integrity where the other members maintained theirs (Slash's recent solo stuff is great).

So to put Axel at the front of DC would be farcical. They'd be better off with an unknown who can mimic Johnson!



Cookies said:


> Axl Rose would be a touch too much....


See what you did there lol


----------



## chris182

What about Joel O'Keeffe, Airbourne.


----------



## Alex_225

chris182 said:


> What about Joel O'Keeffe, Airbourne.


I'd totally second that!


----------



## chris182

chris182 said:


> Me too.
> 
> The latest rumour, Axl Rose as vocalist.


Turned out to be true.


----------



## Alex_225

In the words of Metallica, sad but true! 

Let's hope his ego stays in the background. 

Saddest thing about the whole thing is that the DC website reads as a if its from a boss letting an employee go!


----------



## Kimo

Couldn't think of anything worse lmao


----------



## Shiny

Kimo said:


> Couldn't think of anything worse lmao


GnR getting back together?


----------



## Kimo

Shiny said:


> GnR getting back together?


Haha

I'm not into dc really, but with axl that's my worst nightmare


----------



## Alex_225

I read an interesting article today from a rock magazine who'd laid into Axl Rose with various jibes about him since the Use Your Illusion era G'n'R. 

Well, they saw him play with AC/DC and said it was genuinely humbling. He wasn't egotistical, he performed well and it was a good show. Ok, so he's no Brian Johnson but if he can do a DC song some justice it's better than nothing.


----------



## warren

Not really ac/dc fan but last week during work I met a guy called Ray Smith ,we got on really well and it turns out some years ago he was part of a group called head hands and feet. He kindly gave me some cds and on one Brian Johnson sings one of rays songs which apparently they warmed up to.the track is called warming up the band. On the track you hear Brian saying this is from a band called head hands and feet...hope you mind me posting this:thumb:


----------



## WayneST250

Sorting my stuff out for tomorrows AC/DC gig in London, plenty of good reviews so looking forward to it.


----------



## Alex_225

The gig was actually bloody good!!!

Axl Rose did a good job of singing their tracks and kept his ego to a minimum.

It was definitely a DC show and Angus displayed his ability to completely wow the crowd. Plus they played a couple of different songs from their usual.

First time I'd heard them play Riff Raff live which was a real highlight.


----------



## Versoman

cant wait for Thurday me and couple of lads from work of to acdc at the etihad


----------

